# Gator 825i S4 v Polaris Ranger 900



## Rholub34 (Sep 5, 2016)

I've been reading and can't decide which machine is the best. I will be using it around the house but also in west Texas (Sonora) but also in the water during duck season. Both will do fine in the rock I'm sure but which machine will perform better in the mud and water up to a foot or so high. Need help and some opinions before I make a final decision. Thanks


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

I've got the Gator and when the time comes will do it again. Both are good machines I don't think either would disappoint.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I feel that its all about personal preference. All we own is Polaris Rangers from the 400 to 800 Crew and everything in between......we have 6-7 of them. We wont buy anything else due to good experiences with Polaris and bad with others.

your probably good with either one.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Go test ride both before making a decision. Both will work well for you, so it really comes down to ride and personal preference. Polaris has been the leader in the SXS market for years, but the Gator is a nice machine too. I've ridden both and both would work for me.


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a 2011 825i and it has been a workhorse. Not downplaying a Ranger, at all, just speaking my experience from the JD side. The inline 3cyl is a torque-monster. The current/late models have been improved in terms of air intake & filter location, along with clutch ventilation intake. They are a little more water friendly now.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm needing something for my wife to use.She had a hip replaced and the 4 wheeler is a little rough on her.I've been looking at Gators,but am way concerned about the chinese engine.I'm really thinking hard on buying a used older Gator with the earlier engine.Maybe I better check out Rangers too.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I know this is not one of the UTV's you are looking at but we bought a 2016 Kawasaki Mule Pro FXT EPS LE in late August and it has the same 3 cylinder Chery engine the Gator has. I did a lot of research on the Gator and Mule with that engine prior to buying ours and they seem to be a well built rugged motor. Some of the guys on the Mule forum I am a member of have 2k to 3k miles on the motor and they report no problems. We do not have many miles our hours on ours but we have been very impressed with it so far. It will get used everyday in Nov. and Dec. though. The neighbor the next place over has two of the Gators with that engine that get run hard and they have no issues with them. I would not worry about that engine or let it stop you from getting what you want.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I bought the 2 cylinder version of the Gator, the 590i. It is a HOSS! I was nervous about the Chery engine, but has been flawless so far. Tons of power. The 825 has to be even better!


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

Since you said you want to go through water crossings, whichever one isn't belt driven. Belts don't like to be wet. Seen a guy out at the off-road park a few weeks back with a nice lifted Razer. Stuck as can be in a water crossing once the belts got wet. water only up to the floorboards. I know the ranger is belt driven because I had one and ended up running a vent snorkel up and water proofing the belt drive box. Even in say a foot to foot and a half of water it would get wet and slip like crazy. 

Just some questions to think about. Is the deere shaft driven ? I know Honda is. And they've got some nice new machines out now.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

mike said:


> Since you said you want to go through water crossings, whichever one isn't belt driven. Belts don't like to be wet. Seen a guy out at the off-road park a few weeks back with a nice lifted Razer. Stuck as can be in a water crossing once the belts got wet. water only up to the floorboards. I know the ranger is belt driven because I had one and ended up running a vent snorkel up and water proofing the belt drive box. Even in say a foot to foot and a half of water it would get wet and slip like crazy.
> 
> Just some questions to think about. Is the deere shaft driven ? I know Honda is. And they've got some nice new machines out now.


True about belts slipping when wet, but

1) Most of those people who get them wet at a ridding park are treating them like a submarine or jet ski and

2) Most either have the manufacture's air intake high enough for normal mud/water/trail use or can be move to a higher point on the ROPS system. I've had 7 belt drive ATV/UTV's and 2 gear driven and while the gear driven are bullet proof, I only had one belt problem on the other 7 and that was operator error, not belt design or use.

As for the OP, both machines would be great. I would lean towards a Polaris Ranger as they have been the market leader for years in UTV's.


----------

